# Who Can Tell Me What These Are



## Swerdk (Nov 3, 2015)

I thought they were for lining things up but that doesn't work. Each hole lines up on a different mark to open or tighten the d1-4 chuck
	

		
			
		

		
	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 3, 2015)

There should be a mark on the black cam-lock, and when the chuck is mounted and tightened, the mark on the cam-lock should be between the arrows on the spindle. If not loosen the cap screws on the back of your chuck preventing the locking pins from turning and either turn out or turn in the locking pins to get the cam-locks to cinch between the arrows. The other mark at 12 o'clock is the unlock position I assume.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2015)

What I don't see on your cams is the index mark.  With the cam in the full release position, put an index mark on the cam socket.  

When the cam is tight, the cam index mark should always wind up between the Index Limits, if it does not, then you need to adjust the Stud Bolt depth

I have a witness mark (1) on my spindle, and I always mark my chucks once I get them dialed in so I can mount them in the same orientation each time.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 3, 2015)

The register, which is the locating ring on the front of the spindle, visible in the right side of your picture, is what lines things up.  Take really good care of it.  The cam lock pins are just for tightening the chuck down to the face of the spindle.  The reason that they do not all end up at the same clock position between the arrows is due to the threads being cut starting at various clock positions when they are threaded.  Just tighten the cams evenly tight and make sure the rotation marks line up somewhere between the arrows.  If not, the stud needs to be screwed or unscrewed from the chuck (or adapter) by one full turn and checked again.  When the chuck is tightened it should be solidly touching the spindle face all the way around, you should not see any light from gaps between the spindle and chuck (or adapter).


----------



## Swerdk (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you guys.  No index marks on cam.  Question? I have it set now for       Shy of .002 run out ( chinese) if i put the index mark on cams in its tightened position would that matter?  It seats well and comes off and on smoothly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 3, 2015)

For a Chinese 3-jaw I'd personally call that good. But that's just me.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2015)

0.002 is pretty good for any 3-jaw.  The next time you take it off, mark your cams.  I change chucks a lot, so the index marks are pretty much required for me.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Swerdk,  Your spindle is properly marked.  You need to put an index mark on your cams (as shown in the annotated photo by Jim).  With the chuck off, you ought to be able to look in the pin holes of the spindle nose (perhaps reach in with your pinkie finger).  You could even pull one of the cams out (remove that small cap screw, but becareful as there is a small spring and plunger at the bottom of the hole that the cap screw is in).

I understand that your chuck seems to mount up well.  It sort of looks like the cams are not turning the correct amount (comparing your photograph with the one Jim provided) - either too much, or not enough - which means you may need to adjust the pins as described above.  Those pins are what keep the chuck secure on the register (the tapered portion - as Bob identified).  A properly secured spindle attachement (chuck, face plate) is critical to the safe and satisfactory operation of a lathe.  *I advise that you not operate the machine until you know the device is properly secured to the spindle.*

The pins being right or wrong, will not change the runout (unless they are so bad that they do not pull the chuck on at all) - since it is the register that is locating the chuck.  All the pins do is keep the chuck pulled in against the nose.


----------



## bradlyw1 (Nov 6, 2015)

,

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------

